# 1970 GTO stamped steel wheel???



## taws6 (Oct 10, 2009)

Can any one tell me what I have? I have a set of stamped steel wheels with poverty caps that were on my lemans when I bought it, but not original to my car. The stamping next to the valvestem reads HF 28. From what I have found, the HF is a 1968-70 GTO code, but what is the 28 and did they use these coded wheels on the Lemans as well?


----------

